# half a reproductive system



## chas1983 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi I had a baby back in 2005 and the doctors discovered I only had half a womb, one fallopian tube and one ovary, it seems this is the way I was born. But what I wanted to know if anyone could tell me if having one ovary means that I only have half the eggs as someone with two eggs, and if so does that mean if I do manage to get pregnant again ill only have boys? Thanks in advance to anyone who has an answer.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Technically speaking, you do have half of the eggs; but if everything is functioning as it should, all that means is that every month an egg is released from the same ovary, so your odds of getting pregnant are just as high as anyone else with 2 ovaries.

And there is no reason to think you would have only boys. The sex is dependent upon which sperm gets to the egg first, so you still have a 50/50 chance of either gender.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Also, I'll move this to Fertility since I think your question fits better there.


----------



## ms_quoted (Nov 17, 2008)

Like the pp said, it is actually up to the sperm as to whether you would have a boy or a girl. Sex is determined by chromosones. Females have two of the same chromosone, XX, while males hae two different chrmosones, XY. You alwas provide an X and if your partner provides another X you have XX and therefore a girl. If instead one of his Y's pairs with your X you get a XY and a boy. Hope that makes sense


----------

